# Problema con altavoz crepitante



## theciber (Oct 29, 2010)

Hola señor@s, tengo un pequeño problemilla con un montaje y no se cómo solucionarlo.

Tengo una etapa de potencia que recibe señal de un reproductor de MP3 VMUSIC2. La etapa es una CEBEK E-11 a la que le conecto un altavoz de 4 ohm. El sistema funciona y me reproduce bien el audio, pero el altavoz crepita mucho, haciendo un ruido muy molesto, un "crack crack" rítmico. Cuando aumento el volumen me varía la frcuencia de la crepitación y hay momentos en que desaparece.

¿Se os ocurre qué puede ser? ¿Puede ser cableado?

Gracias!


----------



## hellfull (Oct 29, 2010)

REvisa que no haya ningun mal contacto ni que el altavoz no sea de la potencia adecuada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2010)

Pueden ser varias cosas, para identificar de donde viene el problema primero prueba el altavoz con otro equipo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Pueden ser varias cosas, para identificar de donde viene el problema primero prueba el altavoz con otro equipo.


 
y el equipo con otro altavoz  

(el crepitar puede ser cuando la bobina golpea contra el fondo al pasarlo de potencia)

Saludos !


----------



## theciber (Nov 9, 2010)

Gracias por las respuestas!

Pos si, seguramente es un problema de potencia. Aquí uno que es un poco cenutrio y no me acordé que compré dos altavoces de 10-15W para conectarlos en paralelo. La prueba que hice cuando publiqué esta duda era con sólo un altavoz 

El tema es que ahora he conectado los dos y me crepita menos, pero me crepita, si le bajo el volumen todavía, pero al subir la potencia se ponen como locos los altavoces.

Mi idea sería hacerle algo al sistema para reducir la potencia de salida.
La etapa de potencia es una cebek e-11 (adjunto imagen de conexionado), el volumen se controla mediante un potenciometro de 47kohm (pide logarítmico pero yo le he puesto uno lineal). Creeis que si le cambio este potenciometro subiendo su valor puedo reducir la potencia?
Se podría poner una resistencia en los altavoces para reducir un poco la corriente que circula? La pongo de bajo valor en serie para reducir la corriente general del sistema o la pongo en paralelo de alto valor para desviar corriente del altavoz?

Dudooo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2010)

Una solución sería ponerte un clavo en el dedo para no tocar el volumen 

Ahora hablando en serio , la solución más simple sería poner los parlantes en serie.

Otro problema pueden ser las cajas que no sean acordes a tu parlante.

Podés cambiar el potenciómetro de 47 K por uno de 22 k o 25 k y le agregàs una resistencia variable de 25 k (preset) en serie con la pata por la cual le entra la señal del MP3.

Saludos !


----------



## theciber (Nov 9, 2010)

No creas, que para tocar el volumen hay que meter un destornillador por un agujero de una placa, así evitaré que otros usuarios anden liando con el volumen 

Solucionado! Dos altavoces en serie y la crepitación sólo aparece en el tope de volumen, perfecto!

Muchas gracias a todos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2010)

Mejor disfrutarlo y no sufrirlo


----------

